# Team Manfoot, Team Train



## Cooldrft (Oct 20, 2007)

In car with John Hickey of team Manfoot in the final of the prodrift Ireland team drift challenge.
YouTube - ***x202a;Team Manfoot, Team Train Final PD Fermoy 2011***x202c;‏


----------

